# Extractor fan bulb - how to change it?



## Ian-rapido

Hi All,

The extractor fan was working fine last night but when I switched it on this morning only 1 of the 2 lights were working.

I removed the rubber around the fitting and the glass came out so that I could access the bulb, the fitting was also hanging down at this stage which helped a little.

But there was not enough room for me to get my hand into the fitting to pull the bulb out. Its a small 10watt halogen.

I then tried removing the metal light fitting from the plastic bit so that I could get the bulb out but the fitting didnt want to budge.

We are going away shortly for a week and its rather gloomy with only 1 bulb working so advice would really be appreciated.

The van is a 2004 Rapido, the extractor fan is a cream colour.

Hope the above is enough info.

Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## camoyboy

Any chance of a photo Ian? I thought the bulb should just pull out if it is a G4, they have two pins to locate them.
Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure how to get it out, but you must ensure you DO NOT TOUCH it when putting in a new one, or you'll be doing it again very soon, use a bit of tissue paper to hold the new one, if you get finger prints on it, wash it in warm soapy water (yes it does work) then fit it when dry, finger marks or any thing greasy will cause it to burn out.

Kev.


----------



## Ian-rapido

Thanks for the replies,

I dont have a photo of the fitting but yes im pretty sure its a G4.

I think if I could have got my hand around it I would have been able to pull it, but due to the metal fitting I could barely get 2 fingers in. 

I expect it would be easy to get the new bulb in as its just a case of pushing it but getting this one out is really difficult.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

On ours we just pull out the bulb, not the fitting, BTW there is a G4 LED replacement for these about £10, but there are 2 different G4 ones, one is a side fitting, tother is a normal one.

Kev.


----------



## Ian-rapido

Thanks for the reply.

My main concern is getting the bulb out.

Once the cover is removed the whole lot hangs down from the unit.

There are 2 wires going into a plastic round fitting. There is then a metal sort of cup attached to this plastic fitting which is the metal light fitting itself. I cant get my hand into the metal fitting to get the bulb out so I was wondering whether the metal bit comes away from the plastic fitting so that I can get the bulb out.

There is no way I will be able to get my hand in to getting the bulb out at the moment. The only other option is to attempt to pull the bulb out with a pliers but I really dont want to do this incase the bulb smashed. Then I would be really stuffed.

Any suggestions guys?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think it's time to take a few pics and post them, as I don't recognise this fitting type at all.

Kev


----------



## Ian-rapido

Thanks Kev,

I was stupid not to take pictures of the fitting etc. We got home as it was getting dark last night and we cant get into storage after dark, I had foolishly left my car keys at home as well so we were in a bit of a mad rush to get the van back to storage.

I will be going down either today or tomorrow to the van so can take some more in detail pictures.

The only pic I have is of the hood itself, the black rubber comes off and the glass then comes out leaving the metal fitting hanging but still impossible to get my hand into the fitting to get the bulb out.

I will attach the pic I have at the moment.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah more detail will help us, it's too grainy to really see anything unless you have the same MH.

pics of it dangling might be more helpful btw.

Kev.

PS the fitting that is.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Ian, the bulb is a G4 type, the same as the rest of the internal flush fitting lights. The only difference is that, whereas in the other lights the bulb is pushed in sideways, in the extractor hood the bulb is pushed straight up into the fitting. G4 bulbs are simply held in place by the friction of the two pins in their sockets so the bulb should easily pull straight down out of the fitting. If it is reluctant to move perhaps it has become fused to its holder due to its heat when turned on, or perhaps because it is fitted vertically there are little grub screws or the like to hold it in place and prevent it slipping down over time but I think this is unlikely as the bulbs are so lightweight.
My advice is, if it wont pull down out of the unit without excessive force I would remove the whole fitting for closer examination. If necessary and if you were happy to do so,you could snip the wires and rejoin when the job is done.
Best of luck.
Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

using the correct terminals of course to prevent shorting it out and getting a nice new camper on the insurance, it would however come with new bulbs :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kev.

PS our hood lights (and all the others actually) are G4's but fit sideways, and come out with a little tug.

Kev


----------

